# Should I be hesitant about a GSD?



## AirmansWife (Feb 24, 2010)

My husband and I have been debating for awhile whether or not to add a puppy to our family and have recently decided to do so and my husband would really like a German Shepherd.He is a military police officer and has worked with them. All the aggression stories are scaring me though.We have researched the breed thoroughly,found a good breeder and plan on doing lots of training.I had thought originally that as long as we did lots of socialization and training with a new puppy from a good breeder we would most likely be okay.However there are alot of stories of GSD's that seemed to be great family dogs attacking.I am just really concerned about the what if's,we have two children aged 4 and 9 months and I do not want to get a breed that could potentially hurt one of them. Any thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Any breed may bite or unintentionally harm a child to be honest. Puppies jump, mouth, barrel down stairs, and are playful so any pup you choose will have to be monitored when with the kids. GSD's however are great family dogs and mine is wonderful with the kids, gentle, and loving- though even she has accidently nipped my son when playing tug. Look for a dog with lower drive and talk to the breeder about your concerns with the kids. They can steer you toward a calmer pup that may be better as a family dog


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

A new puppy is very time consuming. That would appear to be the biggest issue, especially with two young kids. I don't know where you heard about them attacking their families; they can be very mouthy as pups but they are very good family dogs. They can also be overly protective, maybe that's where the attacks you've heard about occur? They are very smart and can be very strong-willed. You need to be a strong leader. Plan to spend the first year in continuous, consistent training.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Definitely look into the different lines of GSD's as there are several. Some have lower drives and would make an easier transition for a family with young children. My pup is 5 months and still does a lot of jumping and mouthing, but this past weekend we had family visiting with an 8 yr old who has for years been terrified of dogs and a 17 month old. Kaiya was so gentle and great with the kids that it didn't take long for the 8yr old to feel at ease around her and the baby got no more than a gentle nose bump. I was really surprised as she is so much more rough with me and the hubby, but we never had to say more than "Ahhh!" and she would back away from the kids. This breed is incredibly intelligent and learn things very quickly. And we also have 4 kids of our own ranging from 5 yr old twins to a 10 yr old and she is great with them as well. I am not as knowledgeable about the different lines as many of the members, and think I just sort of lucked out with my pup, but the members here are, and will able to give you some better ideas of what to look for and ask your breeder. Good Luck, and don't let the stories scare you. When you do make a decision on a pup, the members will be right here to help guide you along the way in any and all situations!

P.S.
I am also an Airmans wife! Where are you stationed?


----------



## AirmansWife (Feb 24, 2010)

I know right now the breeder my husband is debating on has German bloodline pups.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

We got our Keisha when my daughters were 4 months and 3 years, it was a challenge during the puppy stages but she was smart and listened very well. I was consistant and firm with her. Best thing I did for my family, it was wonderful for the kids and the dog. I did not work was a full time mom.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> I had thought originally that as long as we did lots of socialization and training with a new puppy from a good breeder we would most likely be okay.However there are alot of stories of GSD's that seemed to be great family dogs attacking.I am just really concerned about the what if's,we have two children aged 4 and 9 months


You would be ok BUT for the fact of the 4 year old and 9 month old child (possibly). And not from the fact your dog would intentionaly 'attack' but from the point that I think it would be difficult to fit all the necessary training and socialization in with all the current time and responsiblities you have already in your day.

I always say adding a puppy is exactly the same TIMEWISE as having another human baby added to the house. Lack of sleep for awhile. Tons of messes for awhile. Eating biting chewing EVERYTHING (hm, your kids ever leave their toys on the floor? ), cost of food/classes/vet bills/equipment like crates/leashes/bowls......

So much patience and time is needed by the humans to raise children AND puppies, if you feel your plate is a bit full with meal times, shopping, laundry, houseworks, blah blah blah, you may want to put of getting especially a GSD puppy. As wonderful as puppies are, they are also alot of work.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you thought about getting an adult rescue instead of a puppy? That way you would know what you are getting and you would know that the dog was going to be good with your kids.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

It really saddens me that out of all the MYTHS that can be started about the GSD that this is one of them-GSDs hurting their own children. This has got to be the biggest LIE/MYTH out there. Personally I have never even heard of a GSD hurting it's own child.(child within the family) yes, they are a protective breed and they could have a tendency to OVER PROTECT a child but to turn on it's OWN would be counter to it's breed.
I recall the lady who gave me Paige had two GSDs and I recall her saying "that is a dog that will never ever turn on you." GSD's devotion to their family, or pack, is widely respected and recognized. This is exactly why they make excellent service dogs, police, military dogs is because the devotion to the handler is above other breeds. Most everyone knows this about the GSD which is why I never understood anyone believing this myth.The problem you COULD (not always) have is the GSD being too overly involved with a kid or too protective. There were many rules at my house because of Paige's watchful eye. DO NOT rough house. Do not threaten my daughter in any way.Paige knocked a babysitter into the wall for pretending to punch my daughter.She never bite anyone but she let EVERYONE know that you mess with my daughter and you mess with her. We used to joke that Paige would take over a baby but actually it would be true.
PLEASE ONCE AND FOR ALL:IT IS A MYTH,AN URBAN LEGEND,THAT GSDs WILL HARM THEIR OWN CHILDREN! THE MERE IDEA IS OPPOSITE OF THE BREED'S NATURAL INSTINCT!!!! german shepHERD HERD HERD...protect...


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

These are not myths about GSDs, read the rest of the aggression section! 2 bites to family memebers, to the face, in about a month. Plenty of kids are bitten by dogs every years, often by their own family pets. Sure doesn't sound like a myth to me.....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyxena said:


> These are not myths about GSDs, read the rest of the aggression section! 2 bites to family memebers, to the face, in about a month. Plenty of kids are bitten by dogs every years, often by their own family pets. Sure doesn't sound like a myth to me.....


ANY dog can bite, any breed. Since this is a GSD board, that's why we hear specifically about them.

Something I do think is more GSD related is the painful puppy biting many of our puppies do, to the extent we have a sticky http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html This is COMPLETELY a play behavior, not aggression, but it's very painful and for a child at puppy height it would be a true concern. Specially cause kids that age don't listen either!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

onyxena said:


> These are not myths about GSDs, read the rest of the aggression section! 2 bites to family memebers, to the face, in about a month.


In nearly 10 years on this board those are the only 2 I've heard about. 

My advice to the OP is wait until your younger baby is walking well - my oldest walked at 9 months so maybe your baby does walk but they're not too steady at 9 months. They're not too predictable or reasonable a year later. Since you have an older child, I'm sure you know this.

Take your time picking a breeder. I waited nearly 3 years for the right pup and the right timing. 

As someone else suggested, the rescue route. Lots of potential to be great dogs out there looking for a home right now becuase of the economy. The loyalty of a rescue can't be denied. However, you'll have to plan on doing a lot of intense boot camp type right now training if you take one in (I used to rescue, not into it now with the kids)


I don't really see any problem with adding a GSD if you had a 2 year old and a 5 year old. As long as you're a SAHM, you'll be golden. The 5 year old will probably do well with helping you train and socialze the pup. You'll also have an automatic in the school and the playground, probably end up with the well rounded, happy well socialized pup that I have.

My kids were almost 5 and 3 1/2 when I brought Otto home. He's an excellent pup and contrary to what you'll hear about working lines being too high maintenance, I believe his being a working line dog is what makes him so excellent as a family pet. He's got the brains and drive to keep up with them and the nerves to put up with their kid-nonsense (you know kid nonsense - running around playing swords, screaming and yelling, jumping off the couch even through they've been told 3000 times not to)


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I have never met a GSD that turned on it's owner/family. If the breed is that unpredictable than why on earth would you have one? "Plenty of kids are bitten by dogs." we are talking bout GSD biting it's own family member so you would have to have a stat for that topic. Out of the thousands of GSDs I would have to say that it is a very low number who "turn" on their own family. any dog breed biting their own family is also a low number overall COMPARED to how many people own dogs!!!!


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

THats really what I meant, that all dogs have potential for being dangerous. I read somewhere that most kids are bitten by the family dog. I can see how that could certainly be true, with the amount of contact and all. I really think GSDs in general are a bit more sensitive and high strung than some breeds, so training and supervision are very important. Yes I know people have been bitten by goldens and chihuahuas. I would hate to have someone think that a particular breed is free from any myths of aggression though. So where does that leave all these threads about shepherds biting family members in the face? I am really not trying to be confrontational at all, but some of these threads have really made me nervous about my own dogs. they are in no danger of being rehomed or anything, but I am very careful about supervision around my daughter and do not give my dogs unlimited freedom in the house. Just something that I am very aware of after reading about these well treated, loved pets that decided to attack for some unknown reason.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

All my boys are good with kids. Argos used to play with my friend's 4 year old daughter all the time and showed a sensitivity to the fact that she was a small, slightly intimidated person. I think GSDs can be great family dogs, but you have to be smart about it.

The first and foremost most important thing when considering adding a puppy to a house with kids is temperament. The dog MUST have a rock solid temperament and not be easily bothered by much of anything. I also prefer a higher pain threshold in a dog that is with young kids because the ear pulling, tail pulling, fur grabbing that happens with little kids does not bother a dog with a higher pain threshold and solid nerves nearly as much as a dog with a low pain threshold or more active nerves. This kind of shopping and learning about what kind of traits you're looking for is fundamental. Littes are never completely uniform in temperament, adn while I think it is important to have a breeder that you trust and take their opinion, at the same time you have to actually know what you want. A pretty dog with German Bloodlines is not enough. 

After the business of selecting a puppy from a reputable breeder is done, almost everything then depends on YOU. Not the puppy. How you structure your household, how you understand and monitor the interactions between the puppy and your kids will have a major role in the final product. My DH grew up with ALOT of big dogs in the house. He will be the first one to tell you that kids are jerks to dogs. Not always intentionally, but they do stupid things. Dogs and young kids should never be left alone together. And truly I would never put a toddler on the floor with a puppy. So I guess it depends on what kind of picture you're hoping for. I would also seriously consider a young adult, perhaps from rescue. Some dogs lose their homes through no fault of their own, are beyond the mouthing biting stage, are housebroken, and are really good with kids. This will also give you the opportunity to have a dog in the house and get a feel what that means for your family and routine.

I've met too many people who think that if you spend enough money, get a good enough pedigree, that you end up with a dog like Rin-Tin-Tin or Lassie that will instinctively, patiently wait under a tree surveying the neighborhood and protecting your children from harm. That will defend against an intruder, tolerate all manner of manhandling from the kids and their friends, and will instinctively be good with all animals and situations.

This kind of dog can exist. BUT it comes with a major commitment to training and socializing, AFTER you've bought a puppy with the right genetics.


----------



## kt67 (Apr 10, 2004)

You really have to investigate the "he bit me" words coming from a child. I have always had GSDs and went through quite a bit of time when my kids were younger (son was 4, daughter was 8 when I started) when I was fostering alot. The fosters were GSD, Mals and Dutchies. Although I went through lots of "he bit me" conversations with the kids it always boiled down to times when they were mouthing, herding or so involved in playing with them that they "missed" a toy. Has there been blood shed? Yes, absolutly... mostly because kids are kids and do stupid stuff.

I have never had one of the dogs in my house, that had been here for over a week, intentionally hurt one of my children. Now, also keep in mind that I have my own GSDs and if any of the fosters ever thought about hurting one of my children.. they would have to deal with them.

I am an advocate of raising kids with dogs.. and have a stong preference with the herding breeds (the larger ones). What my dogs have taught my children is immesurable. From the pups they learn tolerance, humility, sharing and pain management. There is nothing, imho that teaches kids how to be better people than the relationship they have with a family dog. 

That said... what does your husband want out of a GSD? Is he planning on working him, or do you just want a companion? Once you decide that you can start talking to breeders. I do want to mention that rescues can be the perfect solution. I have a rescue GSD that we use to bring to boy scout meeting and the boys use him to demonstrate animal first aid. My vet calls him the "great american dog" and he more than proves you can find a gem in the abused and unloved rescue circuit.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

My humble opinion is that this is not a breed to get if you are feeling apprehensive about them. The feeling of apprehension would be even worse, I would imagine, if you get an adult instead of a puppy that YOU feel you can mold. Note that I am not talking about characteristics of the breed or the efficacy of the breeder(s). I am talking purely about the feelings of the people in the house (especially the mother of the house who will most likely be around the dog the most) which should not be glossed over thinking that those feelings will change once the dog is in the house. It would be hard to imagine someone who is apprehensive taking a leadership role with a german shepherd.

I can tell you from my experience the following. I have never lusted after a breed as much as a GSD, since I was 5. I don't see myself getting any other breed in future. Bring out even a crazy acting GSD and I will melt. My DH had his apprehensions but he went along with my wishes. DH would not approach said crazy acting GSD though, just to compare reactions. Now Wolfie, he listens to me very well and views me as his leader. With DH, I don't know what Wolfie reads about him but he is _very _bossy with him. All I have to do is show up in the middle of the fracas and he'll act all innocent. This breed knows whom to push, how far and what buttons to push. JMHO!


----------



## ThorDog (Feb 12, 2010)

My husband and I experienced a traumatic event with our GSD. I am not going into details here since it is all in this thread 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-lacerations-please-help-us-find-answers.html
I wish I knew why it happened but I don't. I never thought this would happen in a loving family that treat their dogs with respect and lots of love. But it did. I am sure this is a very rare occurence, but it does happen. It is one thing to get bit by a Chiuauaua, it is another to get bit by a German Shepherd. I have gotten bit by small dogs and the owner thought it was cute, this behavior is unnaceptable in any dog. The dog in the post was always very gentle to our son.

With that said, I love the breed, we have a female shepherd and we have had other shepherds in the past who never hurt us. Would I get another German Shepherd? Absolutely, but I am sure doing a very extensive research on a breeder and upping my training a lot. You need to make sure the breeder knows what you want so they can match you to the best of their ability. The OP is trying to decide and I am not trying to scare her, I just think she should have all the facts. We know driving can be dangerous but we do it anyway. Is there a potential to get hurt? yes there is. is it likely? No, it is not. But with kids in the house, no matter what breed you decide on, you have the responsibility to keep your children and your dog safe.

My advice (since I have a 16 mo old) is to wait until your child walks well. As much as they are always supervised, the dogs bump the kids a lot as much as they are careful there are still a lot of falls, especially if your baby can't walk well. Plus you need to train your kids too  they need to be gentle to the dogs and a 9 month old will have a tough time learning that. They will want to poke them in the eyes, pull the ears, tail and other things that are so appealing but hurt the dog. When they are just a bit older they understand gentle. Plus puppies are little land sharks that also need to be taught to be gentle! It is a huge time commitment but it is well worth it to have a lifetime loyal family member in your GSD. I would not want any other breed! They are also incredibly smart dogs that need not only exercise but also mental stimulation. I would love to get another male right now, but I need to wait until we can devote the time to him and I also want to make sure to do my research on breeders.

You can PM me if you want more details about raising our baby with our shepherds.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I wouldn't advocate you get any dog unless you and your husband were both excited and comfortable with the choice.

You have a lot on your plate right now.

That said, I did raise my children with GSDs and they were wonderful together.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

ok
1 be your puppy's alpha leader
2 until children are old enough to do leash work they cannot be with any new/adolescent dogs. I got my 4 year old GSD just before my son was born (3 now). we have ALWAYS monitored contact with my son and smokey (our female). 
3 some people might argue otherwise, but if you have kids, a female GSD is likely more protective of the family children than a male, who will appear more aloof (this is biology). 
4. learn about wolf packs. this will help you manage your pack. (it's also very intresting that the alpha male and female will leave their pups with a surrogate babysitter for long periods of time. this is likely the role that your GSD will take especially a female.
5. read about training and how to be the pack leader(not dog bite horror stories). I like to think of the phrase "I am my dog's Alpha leader" the same way as dr Laura Slessenger says "I am my kids mom". (or dad in my case).
6. if you get a puppy you have a blank slate (unless you got a bad breeder that was able to traumatize your puppy within 8 weeks) if you get a rescue dog you get a basket of unknown problems that you didn't create and very likely dont know about. not trying to bash on rescue's but i think only an experienced GSD owner/trainer should even attempt to mess with them.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> ok
> 
> 6. if you get a puppy you have a blank slate (unless you got a bad breeder that was able to traumatize your puppy within 8 weeks) if you get a rescue dog you get a basket of unknown problems that you didn't create and very likely dont know about. not trying to bash on rescue's but i think only an experienced GSD owner/trainer should even attempt to mess with them.


*bites tongue* :thinking:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also agree if you are having any kind of apprehension about getting a german shepherd you should NOT get one. I also agree the timing may not be right with two small children AND a puppy, it will be like having 3 babies. 

Young kids can be rough on puppies/dogs without meaning to or knowing otherwise, and while some dogs will go with the flow, some wont' appreciate having their tails pulled, being messed with. 

I don't have kids, but my dogs have always been exposed to alot of kids. I have had couple that did not like young kids, and I wouldn't trust them around them at all. And then I've had/have some that kids are just small people to them and fine. Depends on the dog.

I TOTALLY DISAGREE with JP's post about rescue dogs. Unfortunately alot of rescue's will not adopt out to people with kids under a certain age, however, the ones that do (reputable rescues here, ones who screen their fosters) can match a dog to your lifestyle/situation. An adult dog that has been screened properly could very well be a good fit for your situation vs a puppy.


----------



## onyxena (Oct 24, 2007)

BTW, my rescued girl from a county shelter is very stable and loving, and gentle towards all kids. She is purebred and had a very rough start to her young life. But still she totally adores kids, and will approach them as gently as possibly and let them hug her as much as they want. She has never growled or even looked vaguely uncomfotable around them, I still keep an eye on her though. Mostly just to keep aware if she does get tireed of playing and my daughter doesn't. I know rescues can be risky, but somehow I could tell she was a gem. I am so glad I didn't pass her up because of her unfortunate past!


----------



## slapshot (Feb 2, 2007)

Good for you for researching and finding out more. You will get some incredible information by searching through different threads on this site. Do searches on dominance and aggression as well as "nerves", "sharp dog" and "hard dog". It seems most posters fall into three categories - the ones whose dogs will cuddle up to all family and friends without hesitation with GSDs which resemble family labs or Rin Tin Tin (seems like there are lots of those), ones whose dogs have shown aggressive or dominant behavior and require more management, and ones who are in the middle. 

As noted above, much will depend upon the dog you get and its temperament. I have had three and all were different. And that temperament may not come out until one year or more. The more dominant and aggressive the GSD, the more management you will be required to do within your own pack, not to mention with outsiders. You will be amazed at the variety of temperaments and the paths you can end up walking down. 

Many GSDs need full time management, require NILF constantly, and an incredible amount of structure simply as a way of life. This takes commitment and time, lots of time. Many do not thrive well in chaos and you should evaluate your home setting. If they are allowed to think for themselves too much, they will attempt to ascend the pack hierarchy, especially when it comes to little kids. Depending on the dog's temperament, its relationship with your children could be the area requiring most vigilance and training, as the consequences for lacking in these areas are often quite sobering. 

You will also have to assume the alpha role 24/7 as many of these dogs, at least the non-lab variety, require a strong and consistent leader - always. This comes naturally to some owners, others not so much. Evaluate yourself honestly. Generally, you are either teaching them to follow you or they are learning to follow themselves. They are very smart canines. You will definitely need to take the obedience classes for socialization and the all they rest, but that will not change the innate temperament of an individual dog. Lastly, many of these dogs, especially the smarter, more dominant and prey driven, really need a job. Not simply a ball tossed about for 15 minutes here and there during the day or a nice one hour walk, but they require significant amounts of both consistent mental and physical stimulation all provided by a calm and unwavering leader. There is a reason these dogs are so good at search and rescue, finding bad guys, and protection - they are the Olympic athletes of the dog world and expect their masters to be top notch trainers and provide a setting where they can excel. 

The caveat here: GSDs are no nonsense dogs. Select wisely and really know and understand what you are getting into both based on the breed of dog, the breeder, and the actual dog you bring home. Yes, any dog can be aggressive and dominant, any may bite and act out, but GSDs are also very very smart, are bred for characteristics unlike most other breeds, have the goods to back up their bark, and often require a both a sensitivity and routine that lesser dogs do not.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

slapshot said:


> Good for you for researching and finding out more. You will get some incredible information by searching through different threads on this site. Do searches on dominance and aggression as well as "nerves", "sharp dog" and "hard dog". It seems most posters fall into three categories - the ones whose dogs will cuddle up to all family and friends without hesitation with GSDs which resemble family labs or Rin Tin Tin (seems like there are lots of those), ones whose dogs have shown aggressive or dominant behavior and require more management, and ones who are in the middle.
> 
> As noted above, much will depend upon the dog you get and its temperament. I have had three and all were different. And that temperament may not come out until one year or more. The more dominant and aggressive the GSD, the more management you will be required to do within your own pack, not to mention with outsiders. You will be amazed at the variety of temperaments and the paths you can end up walking down.
> 
> ...


What slapshot says :thumbup: :wub:


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

JOSHUA SAMPSON said:


> 2 until children are old enough to do leash work they cannot be with any new/adolescent dogs. I got my 4 year old GSD just before my son was born (3 now). we have ALWAYS monitored contact with my son and smokey (our female).
> 3 some people might argue otherwise, but if you have kids, a female GSD is likely more protective of the family children than a male, who will appear more aloof (this is biology).
> 4. learn about wolf packs. this will help you manage your pack. (it's also very intresting that the alpha male and female will leave their pups with a surrogate babysitter for long periods of time. this is likely the role that your GSD will take especially a female.
> 5. read about training and how to be the pack leader(not dog bite horror stories). I like to think of the phrase "I am my dog's Alpha leader" the same way as dr Laura Slessenger says "I am my kids mom". (or dad in my case).
> 6. if you get a puppy you have a blank slate (unless you got a bad breeder that was able to traumatize your puppy within 8 weeks) if you get a rescue dog you get a basket of unknown problems that you didn't create and very likely dont know about. not trying to bash on rescue's but i think only an experienced GSD owner/trainer should even attempt to mess with them.


2. My oldest is 6 - he can only do leash work becuase my 8 year old GSD adores him. My 21 month old male is always double leashed so I'll let my son hold one of them just so he understands how strong the beast is. 

3. My male is more doofy than my female. She's all business. She's also more maternal. The male is more concerned when a child gets hurt but the female knows to stand back and let me take care of it. Otto I don't need your help right now.

4/5. bah wolf pack theory. Dogs aren't wolves. The only reason there's an alpha male and alpha female is becuase that's the mother and father wolf. Leadership skills are what are needed, with a small dose of tyrant. My house, my rules, same as with children. 

6. puppies are a blank slate however, my female is a rescue. She was messed up when I got her but we pulled it together. Best dog I've ever had and I've had 7 german shepherds.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

We had the same concerns (actually my husband did). We talked to our vet and he said he'd recommend a German Shepherd as a family dog over most other breeds of dogs.

We got our guy when he was 8 weeks old and picked the laziest, calmest pup from the litter. And also looked at the temperments of the sire and dam.

He's been a great fit for us. He's just about 1 now and is excellent with my 2 and 4 year old. Since he grew up with them, he is very used to them running and playing and is not bothered by them hugging him and hanging on him or playing with his toys.

We started early and never let him "own" anything...his toys were my toys etc. I worked with him on feeding and started young with having him eat with my hands near his face and food. He knows I am boss and so are the kids. My 4 year old can have him sit and lay down and plays fetch with him. My 2 year old can tell him to drop a toy for her to throw for him and he'll wait for her throw it.

Its all in the training and picking a pup from parents with good temperments I think.

I knew when I got him I had to train him early and be consistent so he'd be a good family dog. And he is.


----------



## truetilltheend (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi, I am new to this group : ) I would just like to say that there are dogs with temperment issues in every breed, so do your research and find a breeder who has good dogs and who starts socialization with her pups from day 1. Spend lots of time at the breeders place before you decide to buy a pup from them and see how their dogs react and their energy level. Then if all seems right and you do buy a pup, you need to keep up what the breeder started ....expose your pup to everything immediately (there is a very short period of time when they are sponges and they will retain all of this info, it is from 8 weeks to about 12 weeks of age), and I mean everything, all ages of kids and adults, different evironments, stores, street, woods, dog park, obedience class (puppy socialization class), different noises, including loud and strange, differnt footing, car rides etc..... Then start training as well, teach basic commands, they eat it up and love pleasing you. Be sure you and all family members become pack leaders, you eat first, you don't allow on beds, couches unless you invite (maybe in the beginning not at all), mine do come on the couch, but I invite it and they ask first. You go through the door first, they sit and wait until you ask them to come, when you are eating they lay on their bed and do not beg. All of this shows you are pack leader. Then enjoy your wonderful GSD! I have two and we did all of this and now they are 2 and almost 3 years and are the very best dogs you could ever wish for. And opposite to what you have heard, my dogs are fabulous with all children including babies. In fact I have had my female put herself in front of a young girl at a Shutzhund trial because a dog there was growling at this young girl ( not a well bred Shepherd), she was in a sit and saw the dog growling and walked over to the young girl and placed her body in front of the girl and stared down the dog who was growling, the dog diverted it's glare and immediately stopped growling, then the person took their dog away. This is what a well bred and trained GSD will do. My dogs are protective, especially towards my daughter and other children, but they use good sense and watch and make good decisions about who is dangerous or threatening and who is a good person. They are both friendly and outgoing with strangers unless the person proves to be a threat, people adore them. I am currently having my female certified for therapy work, we will be going to childrens hospital. She has a natural love for children. So, bottom line, find a good breeder, spend time with their adults, then learn everything you can about being a strong leader and follow it and most important.....socialize, socialize, socilaize, expose, expose, expose and train. Then you will have the best, loyal, faithful, intelligent, protector and most important friend you have ever had. Until have you have lived with a German Shepherd, you haen't lived : ) Best of luck, Gina


----------



## rome_lucyGSD (Mar 6, 2010)

Like said before, any puppy from any breed can become aggressive. and honestly, the most aggressive dogs that would most likely cause harm would be chihuahuas and little "yippy" dogs like that

GSD's are wonderful dogs around kids when raised around them!

One of my uncles had a german shepherd named jerry lee that he got as a puppy. He then had two kids. Jerry was loyal to the family and so protective of the children (even other grandchildren and his children's friends) it was astonishing! One time my dad was visiting and was playing with jerry and goes "hey morgan, watch this" and pretended to hit me and jerry came flying across the room and started barking at my dad. and when my dad didnt stop pretending he grabbed his arm, didnt bite, just grabbed it to let him know.

he was the best dog i had ever seen. which is what made me decide to get a german shepherd now!


----------



## BigBernieMac (Feb 18, 2010)

There is a huge degree of difference in this breed as well. So not only, as everyone else has said, do you really need to research the parents, but talk with the breeders about what you want. (New here so hope others don't mind my 2 cents.)

Here is what you can get:

Our first GSD was very poorly breed. She was timid and fearful. We didn't know anything about dogs or how to train etc. Fortunately she passed way before we ever had children. She never did bite, but I am absolutely sure she would have at some point. 

Our next was very very high drive. We got her before we had our children and while my DH was out of country for a year. Let's just say I learned ALOT about training with her. She had to be trained and every waking min of every day. If I would have had children at the time, I doubt I would have kept her. Our children came when she was 4 and she was wonderful with them. But there were many many hours put into her to get her wonderful with children and other people. She was a very very hard puppy for an inexperienced dog person! She would have been a dream for anyone wanting to do some serious training. I just wanted a pet. She really was truly wonderful with my kids. And I am sure she would have never bitten them, but I am not sure she would not have bitten someone else if they messed with anyone in her herd.

Our second we got about a year before our first child. He was literally the perfect family pet. He was an older puppy and we got him as a rescue. He was wonderful!!! The kids could literally walk on him. He wanted to please so much that he usually learned on the first try. He did "bite" once. But it was as others said above. The kids were playing ball and one of the kids caught the ball and was running. He was only reaching for the ball and they moved their hand over to cover the ball. No blood drawn and NOT a delibrate bite. Kids learned their lesson. No running and playing ball if you don't want the dog to play too.

After he passed, we got another rescue. It was just a foster until he could be placed or if he matched us we would keep him. Well, he was really a sweet dog. But he was huge and had never been taught anything. He never seemed like he would hurt anyone on purpose, but he had no manners and he only responded to men. He knocked the kids down constantly and jumped on me. My husband worked 60+ hours a week and couldn't train him. I couldn't be consistant enough for him to respect me. It didn't take long to find a man who could handle him and who did wonderful things with him for his forever home. Last I heard, he was doing wonderful!

Our current baby, we specifically asked the breeder for a lower drive, calm dog. He has all the intelligence of a typical DSG, but he is much more suited for our family. He has learned so much already and is just wonderful with everyone. 

Can I guarantee he won't bite? No. But no one can guarantee that for any dog, any breed. If you do your research and find a good breeder who wants his/her puppies to go to the best matched home, you should have a good start to a wonderful family pet. I have only ever had one that I thought would purposely hurt someone in the family. I should have seen those red flags on the day we got her, but I didn't know what I was looking at and we got her from a back yard breeder who was just in it for the money.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Suzye. I had the same questions as Airman'sWife!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I say go check out a shelter or rescue first, then a breeder. As a volunteer at a animal shelter, GSDs are very common in there, especially young ones. We get puppies too. Look up local GSD rescues and surely there are puppies there.

As for the biting, the puppy will be teething, get chew times. Make sure u have plenty of time to be there to train the pup and show who is the dominant one in the pack, since dogs are pack animals. My family and I got Molly when she was 3 months old, she is a great addition to our family. Our Tanner,we got at a shelter, we didn't get him as a puppy, but he loves everyone!

I strongly recommend a GSD rescue or an animal shelter.I have nothing against breeders, but there are many puppies and dogs in shelters who need a home and many are GSDs.

If you were in California, I would suggest the SPCA-LA shelter in Long Beach. They currently have 3 GSDs in their care, 2 are males one is a female, all 3 are total sweethearts.=) If you want a rescue there is a the Coastal German Shepherd Rescue. They alot of puppies.=)

Otherwise good luck in your search for ur furbaby!!


----------



## noelle (Jun 26, 2009)

Before our current GSD we had a basset hound pup we rescued and eventually re-homed. Bassets are known as loveable and docile (athough stubborn) dogs! Our sweetie was very dominant and also food aggressive. She repeatedly snapped at our 2 year old son. We re-homed her to a great family. We then bought our purebred GSD (from working German lines).....he has been wonderful and docile/compliant with our 3 young kids. It has taken lots of time, patience, work, training, etc, but we all love him and he is great with our kids!!!! That being said, no dog should be left unsupervised with children; regardless of the breed!!!!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> ANY dog can bite, any breed. Since this is a GSD board, that's why we hear specifically about them.
> 
> Something I do think is more GSD related is the painful puppy biting many of our puppies do, to the extent we have a sticky http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/puppy-behavior/85888-teaching-bite-inhibition.html This is COMPLETELY a play behavior, not aggression, but it's very painful and for a child at puppy height it would be a true concern. Specially cause kids that age don't listen either!


This!
And a lot of people who have never raised a puppy before it seems like aggression and that is why we always see "HELP, MY PUPPY IS OVERLY AGGRESSIVE" Topics on here. 

What is normal and playful behavior seems to be aggressive to an untrained eye and person and when these people tell other people how aggressive their puppy is the story will be changed a hundred times and a 3 months old playful puppy all of a sudden became a monster that bit the entire family...

I have a 12 week old puppy and man can she bite but she is playing with me. She's playing with everybody and I told the kids in our neighborhood (that love to play with her) to be careful because she sees them as fellow puppies that she can play with and of course she'll bite but not because she's aggressive but because she's playing.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I knew Molly was just playing or teething when she bit me as a pup.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I knew Molly was just playing or teething when she bit me as a pup.


Yeah, little piranhas... :wub:


----------

